# Angeln bei Lobith (Rhein/Waal)



## Der.Tobi (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Bruder und ich würden gerne in der Nähe von Lobith direkt hinter der Grenze angeln gehen.
Leider sind wir trotz der vielen Hinweise in diesem Board und im WWW überfragt, was für Dokumente wir genau benötigen. Um mögliche Strafen zu entgehen, hoffe ich das jemand von schon ein wenig Erfahrung in dieser Ecke hat.

Wo genau möchten wir angeln?
Ich habe zu diesem Thread ein Bild angehangen mit zwei Markierungen um alles ein wenig ersichtlicher zu gestalten. 

Die rote Markierung zeigt unsere favorisierte Stelle an - da sind wirklich schöne Buhnen und ein Freund meines Bruders war hier wohl schon mal vor langer Zeit. Beim Visplanner ist diese Stelle überhaupt nicht markiert, aber auf http://www.visserijbedrijf.nl/pages/angeln-am-rhein.php ist genau diese Stelle aufgeführt.
Konnte jemand bereits von diesen "Frans Komen" Erfahrungen sammeln? Laut der Seite kostet die Erlaubnis 50€ - ist da der Vispas inkludiert oder muss ich diesen noch zusätzlich besorgen? #c

Die grüne Markierung zeigt unsere Ausweichstelle. Laut Visplanner benötigen wir hier ein "VISpas HSV de Snoek te Gendt". Wo kann ich diesen am Besten bestellen? Muss ich irgendetwas weiteres beachten? #c


Anscheinend bin ich aufgrund der vielen Informationen die ich diesbezüglich schon sammeln konnte total überfordert |uhoh:


Wenn ihr vielleicht Stellen in der Nähe kennt, wo es einfacher ist durchzublicken und auch gut gebissen wird, dürft ihr das gerne hier teilen!

Für eure Hilfe bedanke ich mich jetzt schon.
Petri!


http://*ih.com/a/img540/5096/HMhV3W.png


----------

